# Ayuda con Ventilador antiguo FAMAX



## Manurosales (Feb 27, 2018)

Hola quería pedir ayuda a los que saben. Tengo un ventilador viejo marca Famax. No tiene la llave de selector de velocidad, ni enchufe. Tiene 3 cables que salen del motor, que uní 2 de ellos y el otro por separado los enchufe y funciona a máxima velocidad. 
Yo lo que quiero es dejarlo bien. 
En la base vi que tiene un transformador y una cajita que no se para que es (y por lo que vi, por el centro del caño, sube el cable de alimentación que se conectaria al motor del ventilador).
Alguno sabe si se consigue el selector de velocidad? 
Yo vivo en Capital Federal.
Muchas gracias de antemano por las respuestas. 
Saludos.


----------



## Manurosales (Feb 27, 2018)

Manurosales dijo:


> Hola quería pedir ayuda a los que saben. Tengo un ventilador viejo marca Famax. No tiene la llave de selector de velocidad, ni enchufe. Tiene 3 cables que salen del motor, que uní 2 de ellos y el otro por separado los enchufe y funciona a máxima velocidad.
> Yo lo que quiero es dejarlo bien.
> En la base vi que tiene un transformador y una cajita que no se para que es (y por lo que vi, por el centro del caño, sube el cable de alimentación que se conectaria al motor del ventilador).
> Alguno sabe si se consigue el selector de velocidad?
> ...


Adjunto las fotos


----------



## pandacba (Feb 27, 2018)

Ese condensador habria que revisarlo, obvio que te funciona a máxima velocidad, no has conectado el inductor y la llave selectora que deber reponer


----------



## Manurosales (Mar 4, 2018)

Alguien conoce una casa en Capital Federal que venda este tipo de repuestos?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 4, 2018)

No soy de capital pero hay muchas, busca en la guía o en la net repuestos para electrodomésticos o incluso repuestos para ventiladores


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 4, 2018)

Cualquier casa de electricidad-ferretería tiene el "capacitor de ventilador" , habría que medirlo con un tester con capacímetro para no meter la pata , ya que mas chico echará menos aire y mas grande echará mas viento pero a riesgo de quemarlo. Estimo andará por los 3 o 4 uF.

El inductor lo podés sacar de algún regulador de ventilador de techo :






O aqui lo venden : _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-608300322-impedancia-para-ventiladores-siam-antiguos--_JM_


----------



## pandacba (Mar 4, 2018)

Son chicos para ese motor, esos motores son más grandes que los de los ventiladores actulaes. 
Son muy caros, y no es nada del otro mundo es un bobinado  con derivación al centro.
Se puede desarmar ese y rebobinarlo


----------

